
TikTok's noodle dance recreated in Python using OpenCv - thekegsi
https://github.com/Thekegman/noodledance
======
illumanaughty
Looks better than the real deal.

~~~
thekegsi
Thanks! I am currently thinking of ways to further improve it.

